# Heat transfer manufacturers in Canada



## kacs54 (Nov 2, 2011)

I am looking for several Canadian based custom heat transfer companies. Does anyone know of any established, reliable companies that are easy to work with?


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

have you tryed dunblane and turners?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Try Venture Graphics in Vancouver.


----------

